# 10,000 Kettlebell Swings Challenge! -- PerC, keep me accountable!



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

There are a few people I think can hold me accountable @_Apolo_, @_Snakecharmer_, @_MsBossyPants_, @_Wellsy_. If you can think of anyone else who might be able to keep me accountable, mention them in a post below! Since my kettlebells instructor says I have good form, I'm doing a 30 day challenge ... and I want YOU to keep me accountable. I figure if I have random anonymous internet folks either drill sergeanting, cheerleading or golf-clapping me through these 30 days, I'll be good. 

I'm doing a modified version of this challenge: 

https://www.t-nation.com/workouts/10000-swing-kettlebell-workout

Due to having a fibromyalgia and some other issues, I'm starting out at a lower weight bell than recommended -- 12 lbs to be exact. I'm also splitting the workout up into two workouts, with a kettlebell ladder gleaned from Tracy Reifkind's blog (she's the author of The Swing and someone who lost weight primary through dieting and adding the kettlebell swing to her weekly routine).

Essentially, I will be doing 20 days of kettlebell workouts (twice a day) spread out over 30 days.

My goals are to gain lean muscle, lose body fat, lose weight, build better posture, increase strength of the posterior chain complex of muscles (basically from the back of your neck to your Achilles) and go up in the amount of weight of a kettlebell that I can swing. Then maybe after a month of another 30 day fitness challenge to break it up, I'll do a single handed swing challenge (probably with less reps, though!).

My goal is to work up to a 25 lb kettlebell over the 30 days, for what it's worth!

As a note, with just one week of bootcamp and kettlebell classes, I've seen an improvement in my back and neck pain. My massage therapist noticed way less knotting and inflammation between my shoulder blades this Saturday as opposed to last Saturday. If I'd known that kettlebells would've fixed these problems, I would've ditched the chiropractor ages ago. I'll keep the massage therapist, though.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Joyous challenge! Joyous acceptance! Praise thee! If you fail, you will beg for mercy.


----------



## Slagasauras (Jun 26, 2013)

Oh shit, if it works, tell me!


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

Today, *Sunday, March 8, 2015* was my first day of the 10,000 kettlebell swings challenge. 

I did two separate workouts of 250 swings each, one this morning and one this evening, for a total of 500 kettlebell swings. 

The evening workout proved to be a full minute faster than the evening work out, either because I got into the swing (I'm so punny) of things or because I used one puff of albuterol prior to the evening workout. I ended the morning workout with an asthma attack, so I took a half dose of albuterol (one puff) prior to the evening workout.

My plan of action for the first workout this morning was a ladder taken from Tracy Reifkind's blog, and modified to fit the formula of the T Nation article. I end up with more kettlebell squats per workout and per day in my version than in the T Nation article. That's fine, I like that booty booty. For a pro like Tracy, this is 12 min, 30 second minute workout. For someone like me (since I have to add squats and take bigger breaks) it's a 17:30-18:30 min workout. I do the swings with a 12 lb kettlebell and the squats with a 15 lb kettlebell.

This is ideally the ladder that I do:
5 sets x 10 swings each @ 12 lbs, 1 kettlebell squat at 15 lbs.
3 sets x 10 swings, 1 set x 20 swings each @ 12 lbs, 2 kettlebell squats at 15 lbs.
2 sets x 10 swings, 1 set x 30 swings each @ 12 lbs, 3 kettlebell squats at 15 lbs.
1 set x 10 swings, 1 set x 40 swings each @ 12 lbs, 4 kettlebell squats at 15 lbs.
5 sets x 10 swings each @ 12 lbs, 5 kettlebell squats at 15 lbs.

In reality, this is the borked ladder that I did:
5 sets x 10 swings each @ 12 lbs, 1 kettlebell squat at 15 lbs.
3 sets x 10 swings, 1 set x 20 swings each @ 12 lbs, 2 kettlebell squats at 15 lbs.
2 sets x 10 swings, 2 sets x 15 swings each @ 12 lbs, 3 kettlebell squats at 15 lbs.
1 set x 10 swings, 2 sets x 20 swings each @ 12 lbs, 4 kettlebell squats at 15 lbs.
5 sets x 10 swings each @ 12 lbs, 5 kettlebell squats at 15 lbs.

Once I can do the ladder as taken from Tracy's blog, I'll move up to doing swings with the 15 lb kettlebell. For what it's worth, the rest period in between sets is roughly 1.5x the amount of time it takes to do the swings. So, if it takes 10 seconds to do the 10 swings, you rest for 15 seconds.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

For what it's worth, I did the same borked ladder in the evening workout as well. I'm thinking it'll take a few sessions to work up to being able to complete the set of 40 kettlebell swings. I'm definitely going for the 30 kettlebell swings in a row after my first rest day.


----------



## Slagasauras (Jun 26, 2013)

Good job exercising today! Pretty soon you'll get the ba-dunkin-donut booty everyone aspires to have!

I used to enjoy kettlebell swings, maybe I'll get back into it.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

Slagathor said:


> Oh shit, if it works, tell me!


People usually see pretty good results with kettlebells, at least in terms of lean muscle mass gain, strength improvements, fat loss and neck/back pain. Muscle gain/fat loss comes with appropriate dietary changes, though. I read an article in a physical therapy journal where the physical therapist was using kettlebells for patients with back and neck issues. Kettlebells aren't a panacea, but they're essentially really good for people who sit on their backside in front of a computer for 8-10 hours a day since the position such a lifestyle forces the body into weakens the posterior chain muscles.

And, when you strengthen those, voila!, your pain starts dissipating.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

Oh, and for that it's worth, on my rest days I plan on working chest and arms at the gym, since kettlebells mostly work your lower body and back.


----------



## Bassmasterzac (Jun 6, 2014)

koalaroo said:


> Oh, and for that it's worth, on my rest days I plan on working chest and arms at the gym, since kettlebells mostly work your lower body and back.


If your kettlebell is only working out your lower body and your back you aint doin it right lol. but good luck on your challenge kettlebells can be fun and a very efficient means of cardio


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

Bassmasterzac said:


> If your kettlebell is only working out your lower body and your back you aint doin it right lol. but good luck on your challenge kettlebells can be fun and a very efficient means of cardio


If you're tossing the kettlebell over your head in the American style kettlebell swing, you're working your arms too much, and bound to injure yourself since you're in a position that is likely at some point to cause impingement of the neck and shoulders. Russian style kettlebells (where you thrust the kettlebell to eye level from the hips), you minimally work your arms, but not anywhere to the extent that your lower body gets a workout. I never said that kettlebells don't work your arms, just that the majority of the work should come from the lower body and back.


----------



## MsBossyPants (Oct 5, 2011)

I've got my eye on you. :wink:

Good job so far. Keep it up. 

you can do it
you can do it
you can 
you can

***shakes pompoms***


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

MsBossyPants said:


> I've got my eye on you. :wink:
> 
> Good job so far. Keep it up.
> 
> ...


For what it's worth, it's really fun. The first, oh, thirty minutes after I get done with a kettlebell workout ... I don't want to do anything. Then, at about the 45-60 minute mark, I want to grab a kettlebell again and start swinging. Maybe it's a novelty thing ... not 100% sure.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

Today's totals (March 8, 2015):
Time: 36 minutes (18:30 & 17:30)
Swings: 500
Sumo Squats (with kettlebell): 30


----------



## MsBossyPants (Oct 5, 2011)

koalaroo said:


> For what it's worth, it's really fun. The first, oh, thirty minutes after I get done with a kettlebell workout ... I don't want to do anything. Then, at about the 45-60 minute mark, I want to grab a kettlebell again and start swinging. Maybe it's a novelty thing ... not 100% sure.


When the novelty wears off, just imagine you are swinging it up at that lady at work you told us about. :wink:


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

MsBossyPants said:


> When the novelty wears off, just imagine you are swinging it up at that lady at work you told us about. :wink:


"Gertrude"? Oh, yes. Definitely. If I get up to a 25 lb kettlebell, I could launch her into the stratosphere!


----------



## Bassmasterzac (Jun 6, 2014)

koalaroo said:


> If you're tossing the kettlebell over your head in the American style kettlebell swing, you're working your arms too much, and bound to injure yourself since you're in a position that is likely at some point to cause impingement of the neck and shoulders. Russian style kettlebells (where you thrust the kettlebell to eye level from the hips), you minimally work your arms, but not anywhere to the extent that your lower body gets a workout. I never said that kettlebells don't work your arms, just that the majority of the work should come from the lower body and back.


Alright, you have a point, but I don't see how you could injure yourself doing American style as long as you use strict form and proper weight. That goes for any exercise, too. Whether you're doing deads or squats or anything. People injure themselves because their form sucks or they get too cocky and over exert themselves. I've seen this one guy do a deadlift and his entire thigh muscle ripped and shot up his leg. That's what happens when you don't lift right.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

Bassmasterzac said:


> Alright, you have a point, but I don't see how you could injure yourself doing American style as long as you use strict form and proper weight. That goes for any exercise, too. Whether you're doing deads or squats or anything. People injure themselves because their form sucks or they get too cocky and over exert themselves. I've seen this one guy do a deadlift and his entire thigh muscle ripped and shot up his leg. That's what happens when you don't lift right.
> 
> I do find kettles to be fun, though. My old weight training coach used to incorporate them in our full body circuits. You could also do kettebell rows since you won't be working your arms out as much. In fact, there are a lot of exercises you can do with a kettle bell.


Kettlebells aren't designed to be brought up overhead, even with so-called "proper" form with the American kettlebell swing. You reduce the momentum, increase the time of the exercise and decrease your total efficiency with the American kettlebell swing, all with a movement that is not ergonomically sound. Anyway, the only exercises you should really be doing with the kettlebell overhead are snatches and Turkish get ups.


----------



## Bassmasterzac (Jun 6, 2014)

koalaroo said:


> Kettlebells aren't designed to be brought up overhead, even with so-called "proper" form with the American kettlebell swing. You reduce the momentum, increase the time of the exercise and decrease your total efficiency with the American kettlebell swing, all with a movement that is not ergonomically sound. Anyway, the only exercises you should really be doing with the kettlebell overhead are snatches and Turkish get ups.


Tell that to my old weight training instructor. He was probably in his 60's and he was JACKED and RIPPED as fuck, I mean this guy was insane and he knew everything there was to know about weight training and fitness. Oh, and he was natural to - no roids, not even previously.

That's also a load of bull. There are many good exercises you can do with a kettle bell efficiently. A perfect example being rows. I don't know where you are getting your information from - obviously not athletes and bodybuilders.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

Bassmasterzac said:


> Tell that to my old weight training instructor. He was probably in his 60's and he was JACKED and RIPPED as fuck, I mean this guy was insane and he knew everything there was to know about weight training and fitness. Oh, and he was natural to - no roids, not even previously.
> 
> That's also a load of bull. There are many good exercises you can do with a kettle bell efficiently. A perfect example being rows. I don't know where you are getting your information from - obviously not athletes and bodybuilders.


I'm telling you the most forceful movements you should be doing overhead with a kettlebell, and it's not a two-handed kettlebell swing. It's just not ergonomically sound to do so, even with so-called proper form. And of course I'm not listening to just any athletes or bodybuilders on the subject. I'm looking up information from people who have degrees in exercise science. I'm not going to take advice from just any schmuck athlete or bodybuilder, most of whom probably know less than someone with an M.S. or Ph.D. in exercise science. Also, I'm looking up information from physical therapists. I'm pretty sure a physical therapist knows more about what is good for the spine and shoulders than the average athlete or bodybuilder! You also totally missed what I was talking about with efficiency with the KETTLEBELL SWING -- the Russian swing is MORE efficient than the American swing. You lose efficiency on the exercise doing the American swing, and you open yourself up to a host of possible injuries. Anyway this is totally derailing my thread.


----------



## Bassmasterzac (Jun 6, 2014)

koalaroo said:


> I'm telling you the most forceful movements you should be doing overhead with a kettlebell, and it's not a two-handed kettlebell swing. It's just not ergonomically sound to do so, even with so-called proper form. And of course I'm not listening to just any athletes or bodybuilders on the subject. I'm looking up information from people who have degrees in exercise science. I'm not going to take advice from just any schmuck athlete or bodybuilder, most of whom probably know less than someone with an M.S. or Ph.D. in exercise science. Also, I'm looking up information from physical therapists. I'm pretty sure a physical therapist knows more about what is good for the spine and shoulders than the average athlete or bodybuilder! You also totally missed what I was talking about with efficiency with the KETTLEBELL SWING -- the Russian swing is MORE efficient than the American swing. You lose efficiency on the exercise doing the American swing, and you open yourself up to a host of possible injuries. Anyway this is totally derailing my thread.


That's really funny. Who REALLY knows more? 

Jay Cutler?








Or the Gronk?








Or this snowball?








Last time I checked, the so called "specialists" were the ones who made it their lifestyle and had results in reality - not the lab.

Also, physical therapists treat INJURIES - not sculpt bodies. I'm in physical therapy right now, I know all about it. 

I didn't miss what you said about the kettle swing. I never disagreed that it was less efficient. I disagreed with your bogus claims about the American style cause I'll tell you right now you're dead wrong. But honestly, I don't see why it would be more efficient when you are doing more work with American. More efficient for what? Momentum and cardio? I'll do it America's way any day of the week.

The rules of the game are simple, lift the RIGHT WEIGHT FOR YOU and do proper FORM and you will not get injured.

Ask this guy about ergonomics. He doesn't care. And if he ever injured himself, it's because he was completing a world feat like this picture.








PS you started it lol. Like I said before, good luck with your 1000 kettle bell swings


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

Bassmasterzac said:


> That's really funny. Who REALLY knows more?
> 
> Jay Cutler?
> View attachment 284298
> ...


This is all straight bullshit. The majority of people who do exercise science research test athletes and are athletes themselves, so yes, they know better than "athletes" and "bodybuilders". These are the people that athletes and bodybuilders GET THEIR INFORMATION FROM. The American style kettlebell is less efficient, even as cardio, because you take way more time to do the same number of reps. But go ahead, fuck your scapulae and thoracic spine doing American kettlebell swings with equipment that wasn't meant to be used overhead that way. 

And, FYI, physical therapists not only treat injuries, but they can teach you how to avoid injury in the first place ... You are 100% clueless.


----------



## Bassmasterzac (Jun 6, 2014)

koalaroo said:


> This is all straight bullshit. The majority of people who do exercise science research test athletes and are athletes themselves, so yes, they know better than "athletes" and "bodybuilders". These are the people that athletes and bodybuilders GET THEIR INFORMATION FROM. The American style kettlebell is less efficient, even as cardio, because you take way more time to do the same number of reps. But go ahead, fuck your scapulae and thoracic spine doing American kettlebell swings with equipment that wasn't meant to be used overhead that way.
> 
> And, FYI, physical therapists not only treat injuries, but they can teach you how to avoid injury in the first place ... You are 100% clueless.


I'm done, you need to calm down. Don't pull a muscle


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

@koalaroo
So want us to touch base each day and see that you're sticking to it?
Have you write out something along these lines.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

Wellsy said:


> @_koalaroo_
> So want us to touch base each day and see that you're sticking to it?
> Have you write out something along these lines.


Yep!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

koalaroo said:


> If you can think of anyone else who might be able to keep me accountable, mention them in a post below! Since my kettlebells instructor says I have good form, I'm doing a 30 day challenge ... and I want YOU to keep me accountable. I figure if I have random anonymous internet folks either drill sergeanting, cheerleading or golf-clapping me through these 30 days, I'll be good.
> 
> I'm doing a modified version of this challenge:
> 
> ...


I love this! And I'm glad it is helping with your inflammation. 

Tracy Reifkind is excellent - her form is perfect.

I have a kettlebell here, and the gym I go to just got a ton of new ones.

I'll not only keep you accountable, but I will do this challenge with you! :happy:


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

As someone who is a certified personal trainer and knows a lot about physiology and form, I can say with full confidence that Koalaroo is 100% correct about kettlebells re: form, injuries, etc.

I have been lifting weights for 15 years. I've done everything from powerlifting to Olympic lifting to bodybuilding-style workouts. 

The last people I'd ask for advice on proper form and avoiding injuries are bodybuilders...going by my personal experience. 

Anyway, this guy is a great resource for anyone who really wants to learn about kettlebells: Pavel Tsatsouline






http://breakingmuscle.com/kettlebells/rationalizing-the-swing-why-the-american-swing-is-wrong

I won't derail anymore.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

I did about 80 kettlebell swings in my bootcamp class tonight, so I'm going to remove one of the ladders of 50 from my nightly workout.


----------



## MsBossyPants (Oct 5, 2011)

koalaroo said:


> I did about 80 kettlebell swings in my bootcamp class tonight, so I'm going to remove one of the ladders of 50 from my nightly workout.


Well done. Keep it up. :happy:


----------



## g_w (Apr 16, 2013)

koalaroo said:


> There are a few people I think can hold me accountable @_Apolo_, @_Snakecharmer_, @_MsBossyPants_, @_Wellsy_. If you can think of anyone else who might be able to keep me accountable, mention them in a post below! Since my kettlebells instructor says I have good form, I'm doing a 30 day challenge ... and I want YOU to keep me accountable. I figure if I have random anonymous internet folks either drill sergeanting, cheerleading or golf-clapping me through these 30 days, I'll be good.
> 
> I'm doing a modified version of this challenge:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link : I will have to check with my trainer/physical therapist for this, as I have back and neck issues as well.

Keep us posted. :happy:


----------



## aef8234 (Feb 18, 2012)

So that's why it's called a kettlebell. IT LOOKS LIKE A KETTLE.
Good god I feel stupid right now.


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

@_koalaroo_
Our time zones are probs way different but its a new day for me so another reminder to share your progress.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Where does one "get" a kettlebell?


----------



## MsBossyPants (Oct 5, 2011)

**ahem**

@koalaroo

Why no post today?


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

@_Wellsy_, @_MsBossyPants_ --

These are the results from *3/09/2015*. 3/10/2015 was a rest day.

Time for round 1: 16:15
Swings: 250
Squats: 15

Time for round 2 (reduced by 50 swings since I did them in class): 14:00
Swings: 200
Squats: 15


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Where does one "get" a kettlebell?


I just ordered mine off Amazon, tbh.


----------



## Slagasauras (Jun 26, 2013)

What about 3/11, HUH KOALOROO?


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

Slagathor said:


> What about 3/11, HUH KOALOROO?


Not the end of the day yet. LOL. I split my workout in half.


----------



## Slagasauras (Jun 26, 2013)

koalaroo said:


> Not the end of the day yet. LOL. I split my workout in half.



I knew that, pfft~.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

For what it's worth, this morning's workout (the first after the rest day) was a lot faster than previous workouts 250-swing workouts. Also, while I wasn't seeing a whole lot in terms of composition changes, I did see some this morning. So, maybe the rest days are really important!


----------



## herinb (Aug 24, 2013)

Just wanted you to be extra inspired for today's kettlebell workout


----------



## Slagasauras (Jun 26, 2013)

I bet her thighs are just screaming.


----------



## MsBossyPants (Oct 5, 2011)

Yoohooooooo, @koalaroo ....

where are you?


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

MsBossyPants said:


> Yoohooooooo, @_koalaroo_ ....
> 
> where are you?


Gastrointestinal ew -> Flu -> Two broken fingers.

Essentially, I'm done until the fingers are healed.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

tanstaafl28 said:


> I'm guessing my dinky studio apartment might not be big enough for such activities.


Actually, you only need about a 6 foot by six foot space to swing kettlebells.


----------



## g_w (Apr 16, 2013)

koalaroo said:


> Gastrointestinal ew -> Flu -> Two broken fingers.
> 
> Essentially, I'm done until the fingers are healed.


Painfulness acknowledged, but just curious: when I have the flu I am often too tired to do anything but suffer on the sofa.
Dare I ask how the fingers got broken (I fear hearing that you dropped the kettlebell on them)...

(Get better soon...!)


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

g_w said:


> Painfulness acknowledged, but just curious: when I have the flu I am often too tired to do anything but suffer on the sofa.
> Dare I ask how the fingers got broken (I fear hearing that you dropped the kettlebell on them)...
> 
> (Get better soon...!)


Yesterday, I was doing wall ball squats and, being uncoordinated, a 12 lb medicine ball landed on the tips of my middle and ring finger.


----------



## g_w (Apr 16, 2013)

koalaroo said:


> Yesterday, I was doing *wall ball* squats and, being uncoordinated, a 12 lb medicine ball landed on the tips of my middle and ring finger.


That's the problem with going all-out on workouts ("balls to the wall")...  :frustrating:

Hope your recovery is short, painless, and uneventful !


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

koalaroo said:


> Actually, you only need about a 6 foot by six foot space to swing kettlebells.


And motivation. There's always that.


----------



## MsBossyPants (Oct 5, 2011)

koalaroo said:


> Yesterday, I was doing wall ball squats and, being uncoordinated, a 12 lb medicine ball landed on the tips of my middle and ring finger.


Ouch. That doesn't sound good. 

Hang in there. Let us know when you are ready to resume your kettle training. 

Still going to hold you accountable. :tongue:


----------



## Fredward (Sep 21, 2013)

~stumbles across this thread~

~reads the specifics~

~blinks at the idea of 24kg~

~fantasizes about all the ways swinging that around his room could go wrong~

I... I think I'll just stick to my light cardio whenever I remember to do it. But srs respek for doing this and I hope your fingers aren't too badly fucked.


----------



## Blindspots (Jan 27, 2014)

More support for @koalaroo has arrived. :kitteh: You can do it!

Just a friendly reminder to keep your chest out while swinging the kettlebell.

(I couldn't maintain the proper posture while doing one handed swings yesterday, and now my back hurts like hell.)


----------

